# Villareal - Juve. 22 febbraio ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (20 Febbraio 2022)

La Juve in Spagna contro il Villareal campioni di Europa League. Si giocherà martedì 22 febbraio.

Match in diretta su Sky e Canale 5


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Febbraio 2022)

ma sto danjuma com'è? ricordo che era il mio preferito un po' di mercati fa quando si parlava solo di esterni (e poi non arrivò nessuno).
era anche il meno conosciuto e quotato...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma stasera si gufa ?
Ditemi voi..


----------



## Gunnar67 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Io mi ricordo ancora una data: 4-4-04, il Villareal elimina l'Inda dalla CL


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Io mi ricordo ancora una data: 4-4-04, il Villareal elimina l'Inda dalla CL


Beh, oggi è 22-2-2022.. magari si gode la metà.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Io mi ricordo ancora una data: 4-4-04, il Villareal elimina l'Inda dalla CL


Il Villareal è una squadra difficile da affrontare, corre molto e spesso diretta nel attaccare la porta e sono anche molto smaliziati. La Juve l'unico vantaggio che può avere è il ritorno in casa.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma stasera si gufa ?
> Ditemi voi..


“Amarillo el Submarino es, amarillo es, amarillo es"



>


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> “Amarillo el Submarino es, amarillo es, amarillo es"


Io ci sarò.

Ma non è che gufo.... diciamo che ho parenti a Vila-real.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

comunque la juve quotata oltre 3...si vede che stanno inguaiati


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma stasera si gufa ?
> Ditemi voi..


seguro hermano


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma stasera si gufa ?
> Ditemi voi..



Mettiti di impegno


----------



## sette (22 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma stasera si gufa ?
> Ditemi voi..


secondo me i bianconeri vincono facile in estrema scioltezza, senza infortuni, espulsi o diffidati


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mettiti di impegno


Sono già in clima prepartita.

We all live in a yellow submarine
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
We all live in a yellow submarine
Yellow submarine, yellow submarine


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sono già in clima prepartita.
> 
> We all live in a yellow submarine
> Yellow submarine, yellow submarine
> ...



Ok. L'apprezzamento, nel caso, arriverà a fine gara.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok. L'apprezzamento, nel caso, arriverà a fine gara.


Atletico van goof on fire. 
Ma come alimento propiziatorio?
Ieri l'ichnusa ha funzionato. 
A cosa devo ricorrere ?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Vediamo questa Juve che combina.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Juve avanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Pronti via, tac...
Direi che non la guardo


----------



## Snake (22 Febbraio 2022)

madonna che gol


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

ci sarà da faticare
non sprofondare, sottomarino giallo


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma è canale 5 o juve channel?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2022)

Che cosa abbiamo fatto.. come abbiamo fatto a lasciarci fuggire questo attaccante?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

@diavoloINme non gufi bene


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Febbraio 2022)

eh la Madonna che gol


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2022)

Vlahovic si presenta così. 30 secondi in Champions e gol


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Tutti gli incubi di mercato si sono rimaterializzati in 30 secondi


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che cosa abbiamo fatto.. come abbiamo fatto a lasciarci fuggire questo attaccante?


Eeeeh ci sono stati ostacoli insormontabili

1) Ha più di 18 anni
2) Costava più di 5 milioni.


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Febbraio 2022)

Eh ma bremer non è di livello champions eh… lo saranno quelli del Villarreal in difesa allora


----------



## Goro (22 Febbraio 2022)

Albiol mi sembra Romagnoli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che cosa abbiamo fatto.. come abbiamo fatto a lasciarci fuggire questo attaccante?



Lo ripeto allo sfinimento, un MINIMO di voglia di investire ed ambizione da parte dei rabbini in gennaio, e quest'anno lo scudetto lo vincevamo in carrozza con 5-6 punti sulla seconda.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Febbraio 2022)

Gol da super centravanti questo....
Che rabbia ragazzi.


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mah, gol improvviso che imposterà la gara in un certo modo, ma penso che il Villareal la recupererà


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che volevano fare quei cessi nell’azione de gol?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto allo sfinimento, un MINIMO di voglia di investire ed ambizione da parte dei rabbini in gennaio, e quest'anno lo scudetto lo vincevamo in carrozza con 5-6 punti sulla seconda.


Siamo qui a lamentarci ogni settimana di allenatore e squadra.. ma vi rendente conto di che razza di proprietà abbiamo? Gli unici soldi che escono sono i famosi 30 mln dalla CL 
Non immettono nulla a loro non frega nulla, maledetti..


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sembra un poco scarso questo Villarreal


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

bonucci fa il guardone come chiellini


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

che goal si è mangiato locessooo

che culo sfacciato, difesa tagliata come il burro e portiere a farfalle


----------



## iceman. (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma che pesantezza questa cronaca pro Juve. 
Ogni palla che tocca vlahovic pare stia svenendo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Che c... la Juve


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

in diretta sembrava fuori, ha preso l'incrocio dei pali invece


----------



## Dexter (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ha segnato all' esordio in Champions League dopo 60 secondi, ma sarà un caso dai...meglio Girú e i conti in ordine


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Mamma che pesantezza questa cronaca pro Juve.*
> Ogni palla che tocca vlahovic pare stia svenendo



Sono disgustosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo sta vittoria tornerò a leggere della Juve prossima alla terza champions? No perché conosco i miei polli…


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

forza sottomarino, con il tuo gioco veloce palla a terra i gobbi vanno in affanno


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

de scempio ubriaco di finte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Solita Juve di cacca, dai provo a vedere un tempo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Altro gol mangiato.


----------



## Solo (22 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile, ma che partita stiamo vedendo????


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

mamma mia che gioco spumeggiante, sfiora il gollazzo alla Crespo di tacco


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Se avessimo solo un centesimo del culo che hanno i gobbi...

Giocano in un modo ridicolo e inguardabile.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

La Juve ha segnato subito ma la partita la fanno loro.


----------



## Walker (22 Febbraio 2022)

La ribaltano, metto una scommessa


----------



## Freddy Manson (22 Febbraio 2022)

L'ala destra del Villarreal sta bullizzando de scoglio.. lol


----------



## Swaitak (22 Febbraio 2022)

ma ha fatto sto gran Goal? il mio vicino ladro ha tirato giù tutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2022)

vlahovic non lo fa più in carriera un gol così, dai....


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma ha fatto sto gran Goal? il mio vicino ladro ha tirato giù tutto



Il gol è stato molto bello.


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ha segnato all' esordio in Champions League dopo 60 secondi, ma sarà un caso dai...meglio Girú e i conti in ordine


Ma quanto si è eccitato il cronista mediaset al goal di Vlahovic e della Juve? Roba che nemmeno Pellegatti...


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

al centro i gobbi sono deboli

peccato che manca il super bomber Moreno in area


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma quanto si è eccitato il cronista mediaset al goal di Vlahovic e della Juve? Roba che nemmeno Pellegatti...



Questo se segna il Villarreal scoppia a piangere.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Che club ignobile, guardate come è svenuta SmeMorata, che vergogna è? 
Era giallo netto per simulazione.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Che club ignobile, guardate come è svenuta SmeMorata, che vergogna è?
> Era giallo netto per simulazione.


Sti figli della me sono sempre a terra.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Che club ignobile, *guardate come è svenuta SmeMorata, che vergogna è?
> Era giallo netto per simulazione.



Sarà pure una squadra italiana ma non si può tifare per loro in nessuna occasione.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

di giustezza il polacco, che piedi


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2022)

Cuadrato ti fa proprio venire voglia di prenderlo a calci.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Eccitatissimi i telecronisti, meglio mettere mute.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Rabiot alla Pirlo...brividi


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Bob Cravero:

"del resto la juve ha rischiato poco"

dopo 40 secondi è sparita...il Villarreal ha avuto due occasioni enormi da goal

meno male che sia nella hall of fame del Torino...


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2022)

io sto guardando il lille e renato ha 2 piedi che al milan non li ha nessuno, proprio altra categoria.
ma non so se in un cc a 2 si troverà bene, forse è più mezz'ala.


----------



## Walker (22 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Eccitatissimi i telecronisti, meglio mettere mute.


Mi sono stufato, basta.
Cambio canale, la telecronaca fa vomitare...


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

che culo, 9/10 se la tocchi così finisce in porta


----------



## Solo (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che culo, 9/10 se la tocchi così finisce in porta


Sono passati in vantaggio dopo 30 secondi con un gol inventato da Vlahovic e poi hanno sculato per il resto del tempo. Quanto li odio.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

un altro simil Niang sulla destra


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono passati in vantaggio dopo 30 secondi con un gol inventato da Vlahovic e poi hanno sculato per il resto del tempo. Quanto li odio.


tutti dietro e abbandonato Vlahovic da solo avanti
rovinato il piano solito di acciughina di andare per lo 0-0 all'andata


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Sono passati in vantaggio dopo 30 secondi con un gol inventato da Vlahovic e poi hanno sculato per il resto del tempo. Quanto li odio.


Inventato da Raul Albiol versione Romagnoli.
Ma che gol gli ha fatto segnare?
Per carità, il serbo ad oggi non lo discuto.. ma così.. mah


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma c'era bisogno di pagare 9 milioni un allenatore per lo schema pallalungavlhalocievediamochesuccede?

P.S. non so quale delle due squadre sia la più scarsa.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma c'era bisogno di pagare 9 milioni un allenatore per lo schema pallalungavlhalocievediamochesuccede?
> 
> P.S. non so quale delle due squadre sia la più scarsa.


il Villarreal comunque prova a giocare palla a terra ed è senza il bomber davanti, è come se la jvue fosse senza vlahovic...


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2022)

Partita oscena.
Guardo il Chelsea nella ripresa.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

comunque da non disdegnare Castillejo al posto del Niang nigeriano a destra


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2022)

Con sto gol comunque la Cazzetta avrà prime pagine assicurate per una settimana e Sportmediaset servizi per lo stesso tempo.


----------



## kekkopot (22 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile che attacante Vlahovic... super acquistone dei ladri


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Partita oscena.
> Guardo il Chelsea nella ripresa.


bravo, segui i futuri milanisti che non potevano muoversi a gennaio dovendo eliminare il Chelsea


----------



## kekkopot (22 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se avessimo solo un centesimo del culo che hanno i gobbi...
> 
> Giocano in un modo ridicolo e inguardabile.


E pensare che per loro siamo noi quelli super sculati... sicuro


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Febbraio 2022)

Tutto questo per colpa di Napoli-Verona. Pazzesco.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @diavoloINme non gufi bene


Il tempo di andare in bagno e mi hanno fregato .
Mah.
Praticamente sono arrivato sullo 0-1.
Non c'è più nemmeno rispetto per i gufi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2022)

occhio che non è semplice per la Juve, il Villareal è una bella squadra e soprattutto ha un allenatore che fa giocare a calcio le sue squadre


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

La juve ha litigato col calcio ma il Villareal senza centravanti litiga col gol.

Ad ogni modo col giallo non si passa.
Forza sottomarino .


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Tutto questo per colpa di Napoli-Verona. Pazzesco.


Il regalino di Gattuso.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> bravo, segui i futuri milanisti che non potevano muoversi a gennaio dovendo eliminare il Chelsea


Ma scherzi? Il Lille non vende i migliori a gennaio - multicit


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il tempo di andare in bagno e mi hanno fregato .
> Mah.
> Praticamente sono arrivato sullo 0-1.
> Non c'è più nemmeno rispetto per i gufi.



Questa sera ti giochi la reputazione


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

il nero a destra dei padroni di casa è una sciagura, altro che lista dei 50 under 23 più promettenti
una cosa buona e tre male


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Villareal fa pena.


----------



## UDG (22 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Villareal fa pena.


È la Juventus che è forte


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma ha segnato Vlahovic dopo 30 secondi?

Maledetti, serviva a noi come l' ossigeno.

Invece a giugno ci troveremo con Belotti, o un vecchio, o una scommessa.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

al minuto 53 mi sono accorto della presenza di locatelli...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> È la Juventus che è forte


Uno squadrone inenarrabile


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> È la Juventus che è forte



La Juve fa schifo come 2 mesi fa, solo che ha un bomber vero.

E siccome a calcio bisogna fare gol, da un grosso aiuto.

Ma non credo basterà a vincere la CL


----------



## Solo (22 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma ha segnato Vlahovic dopo 30 secondi?
> 
> Maledetti, serviva a noi come l' ossigeno.
> 
> Invece a giugno ci troveremo con Belotti, o un vecchio, o una scommessa.


Rinnovo a Ibra e passa la paura...


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

che contropiede sprecato


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> È la Juventus che è forte


Guarda assolutamente d'accordo, squadra che fa quello che serve per vincere, mai un passaggio di troppo, non regala niente al occhio ma fa quello che serve per portare a casa la vittoria. . Hanno il pelo sullo stomaco quello che manca a noi.


----------



## Giangy (22 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Rinnovo a Ibra e passa la paura...


Se rinnovano Ibra è malafede. Ibra è stato un grande, lo dice uno che l'ha sempre stimato come giocatore, ma ormai a 41 anni dovrebbe farsi da parte, o se vuole continuare può giusto andare in qualche squadretta turca.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Juve fa schifo come 2 mesi fa, solo che ha un bomber vero.
> 
> E siccome a calcio bisogna fare gol, da un grosso aiuto.
> 
> Ma non credo basterà a vincere la CL


Ci andrei cauto a dire certe cose...


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

quadrato e de sciglio strafatti

già la seconda volta che la sputacchina bonucci salva il culo


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Il Villareal ha difficoltà a segnare perché questi luridi stanno giocando in modalità "allegri extreme" con Morata e Vlahovic a fare i mediani/terzini.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Albjol con la garra su vlahovic


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Solo (22 Febbraio 2022)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllllllll


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

GOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## Swaitak (22 Febbraio 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooool Parenzo


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Goooooooooooool


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera ti giochi la reputazione


Goooooool
Gooooooollllllassoooo

Calma. Self control.


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente. Yellow Supremacy.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Febbraio 2022)

Dov'era Bonucci?


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

che assist !!!

go submarine go


----------



## Solo (22 Febbraio 2022)

Vamos! E ora ribaltiamo, forza ragazzi!


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Canale 5 in lutto


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Il Villareal ha difficoltà a segnare* perché questi luridi stanno giocando in modalità "allegri extreme" con Morata e Vlahovic a fare i mediani/terzini.



Bravo, ripetilo


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

Era solo questione di tempo.

Stavano proteggendo l'1-0 dal 1º minuto... ignobili.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna che assist! Guai a dirlo eh cari telecronisti gobbi.


----------



## Baba (22 Febbraio 2022)

Vamoossssss


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Goooooool
> Gooooooollllllassoooo
> 
> Calma. Self control.



Non basta. La Juve deve perdere.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

comunque, ad essere generosi, giusto 3-4 giocatori della juve sono presentabili a questo livello


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma i gol fuori valgono doppi?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2022)

Adesso prendono il secondo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma i gol fuori valgono doppi?



Non più.


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2022)

*Spiace* per l'italiana.


----------



## Marilson (22 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma i gol fuori valgono doppi?



non piu', e mai come quest'anno inter e juve penalizzate per questo


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

voglio la marea gialla dagli spalti !


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2022)

come gioca danjuma?
e vlahovic a parte quella botta di culo l'ha mai toccata?


----------



## Giangy (22 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente il sottomarino ha colpito!


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

fuori senza voto locatelli


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bravo, ripetilo


Che sentenza, che sentenza, sono fiero di me


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non basta. La Juve deve perdere.


Gooof gooof


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non piu', e mai come quest'anno inter e juve penalizzate per questo


Non dispiace


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

oh là era giallo eh
non è vietato ammonire


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> come gioca danjuma?
> e vlahovic a parte quella botta di culo l'ha mai toccata?



Vlahovic le sta buscando negli ultimi minuti, è vero che è solo, perché la Juve stava difendendo in 10, ma non sta giocando bene secondo me, anzi.

Danjuma sta giocando una partita abbastanza normale, un po' come tutto il Villareal(d'altronde quando giochi contro chi difende con tutti gli uomini è anche difficile emergere bene).


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Che sentenza, che sentenza, sono fiero di me



Continua così.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Albjol gasatissimo come se fosse ancora al Napoli


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

_A Torino la metteranno sui tuffi, un rigore Quadratino lo tira fuori_


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

scusate ma quello è rosso !!!!


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Questo era da rosso


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> _A Torino la metteranno sui tuffi, un rigore Quadratino lo tira fuori_



In Europa non è così facile.


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2022)

Questo era rosso per me, non giallo.


----------



## Solo (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ci stava pure il rosso qua...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Era da cacciare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Febbraio 2022)

Come si fa a non dare il rosso. Ma come si fa? Incredibile.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

e il VAR ???
l'ha preso al ginocchio

i giocatori di casa non sono impazziti a protestare così per la prima volta


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

Diciamo arancione scuro... se avessero dato rosso nessuno si sarebbe lamentato...


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Perché urla così il telecronista?era un contropiede 2 contro 6


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma il var???


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2022)

Lo ha preso alto e poi sotto, rosso + giallo, assurdo davvero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Febbraio 2022)

era rossissimo


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Diciamo arancione scuro... se avessero dato rosso nessuno si sarebbe lamentato...


A parte Nedved


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

sto scemo di telecronista che si gasa per quadrato a centrocampo con tre attorno
ma spippettati nel cestino sotto la scrivania, esaltato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia che cesso de Sciglio, solo ad Allegri può piacere


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sto scemo di telecronista che si gasa per quadrato a centrocampo con tre attorno
> ma spippettati nel cestino sotto la scrivania, esaltato



Ahahaahahha ma davvero, non stavo guardando la tv e mi ha preso un colpo, ho alzato lo sguardo e c'era Cuadrado uno contro quattro...


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quando vola qualche collaterale


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

se avessero avuto un attaccante là avrebbero vinto, praticamente giocano con il falso nueve


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque la Juve è oscena.
Con Vlahovic sicuramente segnerà di più, ma gioca malissimo come sempre.
Invece di Zakaria avrebbero dovuto prendere un centrocampista in grado di far girare la palla... sono tutti brocchi lì in mezzo, le palle arrivano in attacco solo tramite lanci lunghi o sgaloppate di Cuadrado.


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

De scoglio neanche le basi


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quando vola qualche collaterale


Mi sa che ci siamo


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2022)

Rotto Mecchenni, bene.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

si è rotto mc kenny

caviglia girata


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi sa che ci siamo



Niente da fare, si rialza


----------



## GioCampo (22 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma quando vola qualche collaterale


Un cecchino.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci andrei cauto a dire certe cose...



La potrebbe vincere solo con congiunturae astrali, non certo per merito.

Ha zero chance sul campo, ne ha zero di vincere la Serie A, figurati la coppa.

Però certo,meglio stare zitti, non vorrei erutti qualche vulcano islandese


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ora la tibia di Vlahovic


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahhaha ma che cross ha fatto de scoglio


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

che cross de sciglio da solo...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ora la tibia di Vlahovic



Il tuo avatar fa paura


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La potrebbe vincere solo con congiunture astrali, non certo per merito.
> 
> Ha zero chance sul campo, ne ha zero di vincere la Serie A, figurati la coppa.
> 
> Però certo,meglio stare zitti, non vorrei erutti qualche vulcano islandese



Occhio che la vinceranno a fortuna e domani Sport Mediaset li incenserà come favoriti per la Champions e per lo Scudetto.


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il tuo avatar fa paura


Lerch...cliccaci sopra


----------



## Raryof (22 Febbraio 2022)

De Sciglio ha preso uno scoglio dall'altra parte.


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Perché urla?


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

ci mancava che segnasse di nuovo


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

Il telecronista era pronto a stappare lo champagne al tiro di Vlahovic.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Il telecronista è innamorato del serbo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Perché urla?



E' in calore


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Albjol spettacolare, sembra un derby argentino che si mena


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2022)

Esaltazione di Vlahovic palesemente faziosa


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque poca roba sto Villareal,al cessum non ci sarà storia. Complimenti alla Juve per il passaggio del turno.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Albiol sembra Romagnoli, marcature a 2 metri.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

che ha salvato bonucci


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Febbraio 2022)

La Juventus non merita neanche di giocarli questi ottavi, è troppo brutta da guardare


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque poca roba sto Villareal,al cessum non ci sarà storia. Complimenti alla Juve per il passaggio del turno.



Meglio se passano questo turno. Altre due partite sono un bel dispendio.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

chi minchia è questo pellegrini


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque poca roba sto Villareal,al cessum non ci sarà storia. Complimenti alla Juve per il passaggio del turno.


Sì vinceranno tipo 8-0 con cinque goal di Vlahovic


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Entra Pino


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque poca roba sto Villareal,al cessum non ci sarà storia. Complimenti alla Juve per il passaggio del turno.


al ritorno ci sarà il bomber Moreno


----------



## Zenos (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Cuadrado quando va in pensione?


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

al 91' ha messo uno che sembra un attaccante Emery...alla buon'ora...


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

Cuadrado che si butta a terra convinto che gli fischino fallo automaticamente come accade in Serie A, e poi rimane deluso.


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Febbraio 2022)

Tra Cuadrado e Nedved non so chi butterei dalla torre.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

allegri quasi in campo, se la fa sotto


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

nooooo che cosa aveva fatto


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

alla juve va benone il pari

in 95 minuti due tiri isolati di Vlahovic


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alla juve va benone il pari



Deve comunque vincere a Torino.


----------



## Gamma (22 Febbraio 2022)

Pari d'oro per la Juve. Senza il gol a freddo dei primi secondi non avrebbero mai segnato.


----------



## Solo (22 Febbraio 2022)

Cercheranno la vittoria di corto muso al ritorno, però rimane il fatto che fanno schifo.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Febbraio 2022)

Praticamente nulla di fatto..
Se la giocheranno in 90' a Torino.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Cuadrado che si butta a terra convinto che gli fischino fallo automaticamente come accade in Serie A, e poi rimane deluso.



Lui ci prova, è coerente


----------



## Hellscream (22 Febbraio 2022)

95 minuti davanti alla propria area di rigore. Indipendentemente che si giochi con il City o con il Torino. Contenti loro...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Febbraio 2022)

Eliminare i gol doppi in trasferta, sarà pure giusto sportivamente, ma toglie un pò di pathos


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eliminare i gol doppi in trasferta, sarà pure giusto sportivamente, ma toglie un pò di pathos



Secondo me è il contrario. Niente speculazioni. Ora passa chi vince la prossima.


----------



## UDG (22 Febbraio 2022)

Il MOSTRO a parte il gol come ha giocato?


----------



## Walker (23 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Il MOSTRO a parte il gol come ha giocato?


Per quello che ho visto io, pressoché inesistente...


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Febbraio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Tra Cuadrado e Nedved non so chi butterei dalla torre.


Io entrambi,ma da un cavalcavia.


----------



## Djici (23 Febbraio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Tra Cuadrado e Nedved non so chi butterei dalla torre.


Non avresti bisogno di buttarne uno. Si tufferebbero entrambi


----------



## Zenos (23 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Il MOSTRO a parte il gol come ha giocato?


Nullo con il modulo di Allegri 10 1


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2022)

McKennie si è sfasciato per bene, 2 mesi fuori dicono.
Molto molto bene.

Piccola distorsione[cit.]


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Febbraio 2022)

I tifosi goBBi hanno già trovato il capro espiatorio: Rabiot. Difendono per 90 minuti nell'area e danno la colpa al povero cristo che gli acchiappa a tiro pur di non prendersela con Perdegri


----------



## Raryof (23 Febbraio 2022)

Dacci oggi il nostro fenomeno quotidiano.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> I tifosi goBBi hanno già trovato il capro espiatorio: Rabiot. Difendono per 90 minuti nell'area e danno la colpa al povero cristo che gli acchiappa a tiro pur di non prendersela con Perdegri


L'errore non e stato di Rabiot ma di De Ligt, ammesso anche da lui.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dacci oggi il nostro fenomeno quotidiano.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1842


Ricordiamo anche cosa si diceva dopo la partita con il Verona.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo anche cosa si diceva dopo la partita con il Verona.


Che scempio.
Il corriere dei piccoli aveva più contenuti.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che scempio.
> Il corriere dei piccoli aveva più contenuti.


Specchio di un problema ben più esteso, quella del giornalismo sportivo in Italia, che è mer fumante. 

Basta vedere il servilismo estremo (vedi la telecronaca di ieri) o farsi un giro sui vari social dove TUTTE le testate sportive (ed anche quelle """amatoriali""") fanno post palesemente in malafede per aizzare i tifosi gli uni contro gli altri.


----------



## UDG (23 Febbraio 2022)

Al momento secondo voi il MOSTRO vale i soldi spesi? Anche se sono passate poche partite


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho visto la partita ma nel post partita sentivo le varie trasmissioni aprirsi tutte in questo modo: "Serata che rimarrà nella storia di questa competizione... goal fantasmagorico di Vlahovic.. giocata da fenomeno assoluto che si candida ad essere tra i grandissimi di questa competizione"... tra me e me ho pensato, chissà che gollonzo avrà fatto mai sto ragazzo per aver infoiato tutti a sta maniera... poi sono partiti gli highlights... ma che sostanze usano negli studi televisivi??? Totò Di Natale ne avrà fatti una trentina identici..


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Al momento secondo voi il MOSTRO vale i soldi spesi? Anche se sono passate poche partite


Sì,il gol di ieri non lo fai se non sei forte,poi possiamo parlare del fatto che con Allegri rischiano di impantanarlo,ma penso che il duo Chiesa-Vlahovic sarà devastante nel prossimo campionato,sempre se Chiesa torna quello pre infortunio


----------



## Davidoff (23 Febbraio 2022)

Vlahovic è forte, pochi c**zi, ieri con due mezzi palloni ha fatto un bel gol e un tiro velenoso. Quasi sicuramente non sarà mai Van Basten o Shevchenko, ma c'è da dire che il non-gioco di Allegri è devastante per una punta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Al momento secondo voi il MOSTRO vale i soldi spesi? Anche se sono passate poche partite


per me ne vale la metà ma qua dentro è venerato come un dio. sbaglierò.........


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo anche cosa si diceva dopo la partita con il Verona.


Forse l'abbiamo interpretato male...
forse intendevano che quest'anno riusciranno a rimanere in serie A ?


----------



## Giangy (23 Febbraio 2022)

Ha detto Allegri, che al ritorno ci saranno Chiellini e Bernarda. Visto che hanno perso De Scoglio e McKennie per infortunio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ha detto Allegri, che al ritorno ci saranno Chiellini e Bernarda. Visto che hanno perso De Scoglio e McKennie per infortunio.


Sai che gioia per i rubentini


----------

